# barking for attention



## andra (Feb 23, 2009)

ignoring hasn't helped at all. i'm a little worried about using the spray bottle method because i'm afraid of getting tigerlily's face wet. i have a feeling it would be bad for her already-bad tearstains.

she likes to bark when she wants me to wake up (annoying, but sweet. i know). and when she wants to enter my room (when she's out exploring the rest of the house).

i know it's how they communicate, but is there a way i can get her to stop being such a princess and stop barking? when i ignore her, she barks even louder. HAHA. she's pretty smart!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the same problem with Kelsie... and ignoring didnt help either... I have used all types of methods... the latest thing i tried was an empty tissue box and i put some plastic pieces in it and then shake it in front of kelsie and make a noise or say a command to quiet down. It only works when my bf does it though...

i'm sure someone on SM can give you better advice than I can. good luck.. let me know what works for you... your not alone with this problem.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I just turn my back and ignore him. He definitley still barks but at least he knows he will not get attention that way. When he settles down, I give him a treat or praise him.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

obi will do this to..drives me mad :smheat:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if this is considered "cruel" by positive reinforcement trainers, but I shake a soda (okay, beer) can with some coins in it and the pup stops barking pretty quickly. I only went to this because the ignoring didn't work at all. I don't shake the can when he is anxious that I am leaving home or anything. I just do it when he wants my attention and is impatient for something. It works like a charm.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

When Mia first came home with me..she would bark if she was left alone in her room...I think she either was 1) afraid to be alone in a new environment or 2) was anxious that i was not there..separation anxiety of some sort. She used to bark under those 2 circumstances and it drove me to tears...I just couldn't stand it...I called Mia's breeder back then and I just cried b/c I felt so bad for "ignoring her"..so Mia's breeder told me to just go over to Mia (when she is not barking) and sternly say "NO" in a deep, serious tone- and then walk away. He told me to make sure I time my entrance when she is not barking b/c I dont want Mia to associate barking with "mommy will come to me." And, only take her out when she stops barking..so she will associate "no barking" with "mommy is happy and i get what i want." It took me a while to learn to time myself but eventually I did- and it worked!! After about couple of weeks, Mia never barked again. I also think it has a lot to do w/ her getting used to our home and her room. The most important thing I learned from Mia's breeder was that I can not give in to her..and that if I really can not stand it, I should just leave the home and go shopping,to avoid giving in to her...lol.. its hard but once you get used to it, it will become much better.

I did try water bottle technique but Mia wasn't fazed by it..I also tried putting coins in a can and shaking it but she didn't care for that neither. In the end, I think what my breeder told me to do worked best. 

Mia never barks now...she is very calm and just a joy to have. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi barks when SHE thinks it's time to come out of her ex-pen. I just get the paper out and show it to her and say in a strong tone of voice, "Shut that noise up Gigi!" and she'll just stop. LOL That's what our breeder told us to do and it worked  She barks her head off when people visit my house though :smpullhair: so far nothing has worked except for her to calm down and get used to them being there. LOL


----------



## andra (Feb 23, 2009)

i will most definitely try the can thing. do you guys know what exactly about that method makes them stop barking? just got me thinking. haha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think their sensitive ears do not love the sound. The barking will get worse before it goes away, so don't give up after a couple of shakes. I did it without looking at him, without emotion, and with the same rhythm and intensity that he barked at each time and EVERY TIME he barked. I think it came across as a natural consequence to him barking. I'm very surprised that this technique works- my pup has always been quiet and calm, but he probably would have turned into a barker if I hadn't done this. Let's face it, they do whatever works! My friend tried it on her very yappy dog and it worked after a couple times too. Good luck!


----------

